# john Deere Z225 Problem.



## letscallthehogs (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought a "for parts" Z225, zero turn, to fix up. I had a new engine put in it, but I Can't seem to get gas to the engine. The fuel tank is it a gravity feed, but a top feed. Is there supposed to be a fuel pump for the gas transfer. I am confused! Any help would ne appreciated.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

There is a fuel pump located at the engine at carb. I have attached a photo of the pump. There is also a fuel shut off solenoid on the fuel bowl. Verify that it is working by listening for an audible click when the key is turned on. Also make sure battery is good and strong. If during cranking, the battery voltage drops to 9v or lower, the solenoid will not function.


----------



## letscallthehogs (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you! Since the mower has a different engine, I am going to add the fuel pump.


----------

